# Desktopanwendung mit Access als DB



## Tantan (30. Jan 2007)

Hi Leute, erstmal riesen Lob an alle. Ich finde das Forum echt super. Sehr viele nützliche Infos gefunden.

Ich habe eine Desktopanwendung entwickelt: Man kann nach gewissen Daten suchen, diese stehen in einer Acces Datei drin. Sql Abfragen finden statt. jedoch kann man keine neuen Daten eintragen (ist bewusst so) Man kann quasi nur aus einem festen Datenbestand nach Daten suchen und unterschiedliche Zusammenstellungen von diesen Daten bilden

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf folgendes: 

1. Wie kann ich aus dieser Desktopanwendung was mit Java programmiert ist und als DB, Access benutzt, eine ausführbare Datei erzeugen (z.B. exe)? 

Ich möchte, dass die jenigen die das Programm installieren nichts anderes mehr machen müssen ?
Ich hab bewusst MS-Access gewählt, da faßt jeder Acces hat. Ich möchte nicht, dass außer der tatsächlichen Anwendung zusätzliche Programme oder Einstellungen vorgenommen werden müssen. Daraus folgt die zweite Frage

2 Wenn ich die Access-Datei in das Javaverzeichnis reinpacke. Wie mach ich dem Programm klar, dass er egal auf welchem Plattform auch immer die Datei direkt findet und der Anwender nach der Installation des Programms direkt starten kann ? 


Es wäre doof von Leuten zu verlangen zusätzlich noch irgendwas zu installieren (wie bei Mysql der Fall), Umgebungsvariable festzulegen und irgendwelche anderen Einstellungen vorzunehmen. 

Lieg ich mit meinen Vorstellungen mit Access vielleicht falsch? 

Irgendwelche Tips wie ich das alles realisieren kann ? Und denkt bitte auch an meine erste Frage.

Danke für die Bemühungen

Gruß

Tantan


----------



## Guest (30. Jan 2007)

HSQLDB, Apache Derby als Embedded Variante wäre viel einfacher in der Anwendung.
Derby kannst du als Readonly-Datenbank in eine einzige Jar-Datei packen und
mit deiner Anwendung ausliefern. 
Siehe http://db.apache.org/derby/docs/10.1/devguide/ (unter "Creating Derby databases for read-only use")

Das mit der Exe-Datei ist eine andere Geschichte (geht z.B. mit Excelsior JET).


----------



## Tantan (30. Jan 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Der Link ist leider English, bin nicht so fit in Englisch, behersche nur die Javabefehle 

Kennst du vielleicht eine deutsche Guide-Seite ? Vielleicht auch ein downloadlink ? Ich werde auch mal nach dem Namen jetzt googeln.

Was könnten denn die Probleme bei einer Access-datei sein ?


----------



## Guest (30. Jan 2007)

Tantan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Der Link ist leider English, bin nicht so fit in Englisch, behersche nur die Javabefehle
> 
> Kennst du vielleicht eine deutsche Guide-Seite ? Vielleicht auch ein downloadlink ? Ich werde auch mal nach dem Namen jetzt googeln.
> 
> Was könnten denn die Probleme bei einer Access-datei sein ?


Puhh, sorry, leider kenne ich nix auf Deutsch. Im Grunde genommen ist es aber 
zuerst mal egal. Du entwickelst damit wie mit jeder anderen "Datenbank".
Schau dir vielleicht die Artikel aus dem Link im letzten Beitrag hier an: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=43289

Probleme bei einer Access-Datei?

Kein Access auf einem PC oder eine alte ODBC-Version, die nicht will. Du musst auch eine 
ODBC-Datenquelle unter Windows einrichten (evtl. liege ich hiermit falsch) usw.


----------



## DocRandom (30. Jan 2007)

Tantan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lieg ich mit meinen Vorstellungen mit Access vielleicht falsch?


..jo, liegst Du!
Sobald Du Access verwendest, bist Du nicht mehr Plattformunabhängig, dann läuft das ganze nur noch unter Windoof!

mfg
DocRandom


----------

